# T≡SLA Killers?! Keep dreaming



## Michael Russo

I just think this so cheap on the part of some in the media to keep on relating announced BEVs to T≡SLA, often with the ridiculous mention 'T≡SLA killers'...

A few examples:

1. http://smartstocknews.com/66788-hyundai-motor-to-launch-4-tesla-motors-killers-by-2020/

2. http://tech.thaivisa.com/the-jaguar...g-electric-car-to-rival-teslas-model-x/18590/

and...

3. 




You know you're riding a winning horse when everybody keeps referring to it as they desperately try to enter the race... 

Go T≡SLA!!


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

This is just pure "click-seekers" to call visitors to their websites and improve Google ranking.
An honest journalist that knows what Tesla cars are would not write this articles seriously.
Comparing Jaguar to Model 3 is a joke...


----------



## Michael Russo

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> This is just pure "click-seekers" to call visitors to their websites and improve Google ranking.
> An honest journalist that knows what Tesla cars are would not write this articles seriously.
> Comparing Jaguar to Model 3 is a joke...


I know, of course... isn't it amazing though? I keep on thinking that this is all part of competitive tactics. It also implies that the general public reading all this junk has the appropriate judgment to discern facts from fiction... too good to be true, right?


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Reading this, I think that no manufacturer whose primary purpose is profit, will be able to compete with Tesla.
Tesla makes cars with the aim of moving to sustainable energy, and making a car is just a means to that end.
In this way you have to make a real appealing product that people are willing to give up some autonomy to have a beautiful, performing and comfortable car that does not ruin the environment.

And this approach makes all the difference in the construction of the car and the value obtained from it, abdicating some profit margin.
The others just want to make a car to make a profit and fill the pockets of shareholders due to strong pressures.
And squeeze all you can out of production costs, thus ruining the quality of the final product.

Jack Welch has a quote that somehow aplies to this:
_*Any jerk can have short-term earnings. You squeeze, squeeze, squeeze, and the company sinks five years later. *
Jack Welch_
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/j/jackwelch451365.html


----------



## BigBri

Tesla is around 5 years ahead of everyone else. Look at all the companies that'll just START getting serious about EVs in 2020. Tesla did all that 10 years ago. It's great all these new car companies are happening but it's a pretty slim chance any of them will be successful.. as we've seen cars are a very difficult market. Most of them will put out an interesting concept car and either fold or be bought up by someone else interested in some of their technology.


----------



## Michael Russo

As crazy as it seems, I still give Seeking Alpha a chance from time to time (definitely NOT when written by Montana Skeptic!!) and this one made it again occasionally worthwhile... was a bit concerned at first when I read his comment about the Bolt... 
... 'then reality hits'... ...
Attack Of The Tesla Killers? $TSLA
http://www.seekingalpha.com/article/4026958


----------



## TrevP

The only guy worth reading over @ Seeking Bull**** is Randy Carlson. Look him up.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

TrevP said:


> The only guy worth reading over @ Seeking Bull**** is Randy Carlson. Look him up.


Hey @TrevP 
_Sorry about the offtopic_
When can we expect the next Video from M3OWC from you and @Kennethbokor ?
I need a fresh shot of your videos to keep me alive.


----------



## Michael Russo

Yeah, Trev, I remember your previous advice in his name. So, you did not care for this one article above?


----------



## TrevP

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Hey @TrevP
> _Sorry about the offtopic_
> When can we expect the next Video from M3OWC from you and @Kennethbokor ?
> I need a fresh shot of your videos to keep me alive.


Later this week.

Ken and I did 2 recordings yesterday, our regular show and another in a podcast format for reasons that will be apparent when it comes out.
Cheers.


----------



## TrevP

Michael Russo said:


> Yeah, Trev, I remember your previous advice in his name. So, you did not care for this one article above?


That was a good article, I was just pointing out that SA is an overly Tesla-negative site.


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> That was a good article, I was just pointing out that SA is an overly Tesla-negative site.


Ok, thanks... The latest one by Montana Skeptic today was again one to bring on Daenerys' three dragons!! (wink to you GoT fans out there...!). Appalling!!


----------



## Red Sage

Michael Russo said:


> I know, of course... isn't it amazing though? I keep on thinking that this is all part of competitive tactics. It also implies that the general public reading all this junk has the appropriate judgment to discern facts from fiction... too good to be true, right?


I have reluctantly had to force myself to accept the simple fact that the general public is indeed every bit as stupid as they seem to be and that is unfortunate.

I have been disgusted by FAUX News for quite some time, and found that strange... Because the local FOX Channel 11 station is actually pretty cool, and the FOX Sports coverage seems to always be on point... Well, except that I am in Los Angeles, and during the NFL Football Season they have for over two decades straight gone out of their way to make sure there is at least one, if not two, NFC EAST games on, and usually one of those features the DALLAS COWBOYS. They absolutely REFUSE under apparent pain of death to put on any of the four teams on the WEST COAST, so I hardly ever see NFC WEST teams unless they are on CBS, NBC, or NFL Network. That SUCKS. But I digress...

Journalism died a long time ago and seems to only be regularly cited by _The ONION_ these days.


----------



## Badback

Michael Russo said:


> I know, of course... isn't it amazing though? I keep on thinking that this is all part of competitive tactics. It also implies that the general public reading all this junk has the appropriate judgment to discern facts from fiction... too good to be true, right?


The 'general public' (at least in the US) consists mostly of various mouth breathers and sports addicts with the education of a turnip and the attention span of a two year old who are unable to differentiate truth from pernicious fantasy.

Nuff said.

Maybe this should be in the rant section.


----------

